# Dog got hit by a car



## Foxhunter (Nov 27, 2009)

Our dogs got out and one got hit by a car yesterday. I had her for 10 years. I'm heartbroken. Logically i know there's a time to be born and a time to die but the pain just won't stop. She was a part of our family and I loved her very much.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## southren bell (Nov 27, 2009)

i know how you feel i also lost a dog i had for 10 years not to long ago  i am sorry for your loss.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 27, 2009)

She was a beautiful happy looking dog & she had a great owner....
It is obvious by looking at her she was well taken care of and
loved very much..

Really sorry to hear she is gone.....It is really hard to loose them...


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 27, 2009)

Pets are a part of the family no questions about it. She brought yall many yrs of happiness and enjoyment. Sorry to hear about this. Hope the little one is taking it well. Only time will make it easier.


----------



## Foxhunter (Nov 27, 2009)

I just spent a small fortune getting her shots and heartguard stuff. That's how it goes.


----------



## Xeroid (Nov 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry about your pet.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 30, 2009)

She was a beauty! My Prayers are added for you.


----------

